# [BMQ] Reservist - Summer vs In House Training?



## iamskeet (13 May 2010)

Hi folks,

I plan to join the Canadian Reserves and I am filling out my application as we speak!

I am excited in experiencing the BMQ training (watched the videos) and have two options in learning it... Either in the summer or in house training. I want to take full advantage of the training by taking it in the summer 2011. However, I will be accepted by Jan 2011 in a health program that takes about 2 years to get in. The program takes four years to complete from spring to winter, no summer breaks.

So here are some questions regarding about the experience as a reservist:
What's the difference between BMQ training in the summer vs in house?
Can the BMQ training be taken in the fall?
After completing the BMQ do I need to complete SQ right after?
After completing the BMQ and SQ, do I have future opportunities to experience similar training regimes, particularly during the summer months?

To tell you the truth, living in the city is great, but I don't like living and breathing cement 24/7. I like to be in the island or forest environment from time to time.


----------



## mariomike (13 May 2010)

Topic: "Status of Reserve BMQ/SQ":
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/18234/post-99522.html#msg99522

Topic: "Advice wanted - weekend or summer Reserve BMQ?":
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/32126/post-232815.html#msg232815


----------

